# First Goblin Mini build



## Nimatek (11/11/15)

So I got my Goblin Mini and coil jig with Kanthal wire today and realised I need lots more practice 

Took me about 8 coils to finally get a build going that works and even then I'm slightly off as I was aiming for 0.6ohm and ended up with 0.87. 

The wicking wasn't too bad however, can be neater but I just need to do it a few more times to judge lengths better. 

Must admit the Goblin is AMAZING, the flavour on this is out of this world. I will play some more on the Billow V2 to get it closer as well but just wow.

Switched to my Billow drip tip since the Goblin pyrex was getting a little hot. But good cloud production and very happy with the taste of this. Using Papa Smurf from Vape Mob as it was just about finished so perfect to test. No leaking, so that is a bonus

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nimatek (11/11/15)

Ok so one small flaw, think my wicking is not up to scratch as I do get a little bit of juice in the drip tip. not much mind you but I don't get it in the billow with the longer chimney, so obviously I've done something not quite right  It isn't spitting into my mouth though so I will finish a tank and retry again tomorrow.

Should I try get a little more wick in maybe ? I was rather afraid I did too much so maybe trimmed too far. 
Sadly with the goblin you kinda have to go with it as to get to the base you need to strip the unit so getting juice out is a pain if you aren't vaping it.


----------



## Pixstar (12/11/15)

@Nimatek have a search on this forum for recent GM threads and posts with excellent wicking instructions. Less is more with the GM when it comes to wicking, even at sub 0,3 ohms dual clapton coils, no dry hits, no leaking.


----------



## Nimatek (12/11/15)

@Pixstar Thanks, already discovered my mistake on the coils (other than inexperience), I used Steam Engine as guide and I forgot to change it to dual coil. So that explains the higher ohm reading which didn't make sense in my head 

Wicking actually seems to be good now, I have looked at a few videos as well and I have trimmed maybe a little far, but not too much so getting good strong hits still. 

I am VERY happy with this little guy. And I found a proper sized flat head screwdriver for filling now 

Next up I need to sell my subox mini kit and get a Crown tank. Dangerous habit this vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ErnstZA (12/11/15)

@Nimatek , when I got my Goblin Mini I also rewicked like crazy, but I think Ive gotten the hang of it now. You must let me know if you need some help, im also from Durbanville

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (12/11/15)

Sweet i will give you a shout when my SS wire arrives. Gonna try TC with it.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nimatek (12/11/15)

So one day in and I am really liking the Goblin mini, I thought the 3ml capacity was going to be a problem but I still have 1/4 of a tank left as of now. 
Not bad at all! 

If you have small mod and are looking for something easy to use during the day then this is a must to look at.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Heckers (13/11/15)

Great little tank this, pretty easy to build and wicking is really easy on it.
I use the method grimm green uses where you cut the wick with the chimney on and stuff them in.


----------



## Anwar (24/11/15)

Nimatek said:


> So I got my Goblin Mini and coil jig with Kanthal wire today and realised I need lots more practice
> 
> Took me about 8 coils to finally get a build going that works and even then I'm slightly off as I was aiming for 0.6ohm and ended up with 0.87.
> 
> ...


I have the exact same set up lol 

Also getting my Billow V2 tomorrow and will definitely use its drip as the pyrax drip tip gets hot too quickly






Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nimatek (25/11/15)

Anwar said:


> I have the exact same set up lol
> 
> Also getting my Billow V2 tomorrow and will definitely use its drip as the pyrax drip tip gets hot too quickly
> 
> ...



Try using the drip tip adapter and then one of your other tank's tips. I dislike the std tip that came with the goblin. Get more air flow on my billow's tip and the taste hits your mouth better. (for me at least)


----------



## Clouder (25/11/15)

I really smaak the look of the Goblin on the eVic!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

